# CPC-H looking for Remote coding position



## sphillips79 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am an expeirienced Coder looking for remote coding work, I have attached my resume.


----------



## smeredith (Sep 6, 2012)

you might try KForce, The Coding Network, and other similar organizations.  There are tons of companies that hire remote hospital coders and eveyones requirements will be different based on their contracts.  I would do an Indeed, Linked In, and other similar job search for Remote Coder- CPC-H.  I might also suggest that you pursue additional credentials, although I am a huge supporter of the AAPC, since you already have your CPCH, it should be easy to add to your studies to sit for the CCS.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sphillips79 (Sep 7, 2012)

thank you for the information, I actually will be sitting for my CCS this Winter


----------

